# ipad/safari  recherche de caractère ?  bulle d'aide ?



## igloo (21 Avril 2010)

Quand je navigue sur internet sur mon mac, il m'arrive parfois de rechercher une chaine de caractère dans la page web .
 Parfois, il m'arrive aussi d'afficher le source pour repérer une chaine de caractère.

Parfois encore, quand je passe le pointeur sur un objet, j'ai une sorte de bulle d'aide qui s'affiche ( title="xxxx" dans une balise d'une page html affichera la bulle xxxx par exemple) 

comment fait-on sous IPAD ?

Quand on met son doigt sur un objet, il propose de le copier non ?


----------



## tomak (21 Avril 2010)

bonjour,

sur ipad, quand tu double-cliques du doigt sur un mot, il te propose bien de copier.
puis tu recolles ou tu veux.


----------



## igloo (3 Mai 2010)

ce n'est pas le copier-coller qui m'intéresse. il fonctionne tres bien.

je souhaiterai voir les bulles d'aides quand je positionne un doigt ( ou 2 s'il le fallait) sur un objet d'une page web (en html, on met :  title="hello"  pour voir une bulle "hello")

et faire des recherches de mots sur une page (sur mac : cmd-F,   sur pc: ctrl-F) en saisissant un mot.
Tous les mots trouvés sont surlignés. très pratique parfois

des trucs de bases quoi :  sur iphone, je peux comprendre cette impossibilité,  sur ipad beaucoup moins. 

c'est comme la police de caractère des titres des onglets et des menus d'un navigateur sur pc et mac: impossible d'agrandir la taille alors que c'est facile sur le contenu de la page web.
avoir un imac 27", safari en pleine page et des onglets écrits en minuscule, pour moi ca fait bizarre ? pas vous ?


----------

